# صور للشهيد مارمينا العجايبي بمناسبة عيده اليوم



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل سنة وكلنا طيبين
ميييييييييييرسى يا احلى مرمورة على الصور الجميلة
بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعنا امين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*صور جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا بركة شهيد الرب مارمينا فلتكن معنا جميعا آمين*


----------



## سور (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا*
*شكرا مرمورة*
*بركة صلوات القديس مارمينا تكون معانا*​


----------



## vetaa (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*شطورة يا مرمورة كان نفسى تنزل صور له النهاردة*
*الظاهر كان سامعنى*

*ميرسى يا قمر*
*وبركته معانا كلنا يارب*
*العجايبى الجميل*

*واحلى تقييم*


----------



## christin (24 نوفمبر 2009)

_*شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا علي الصور الرائعه​*_


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا

للصــــــــــــــــور الممــــــــــــــــــيزه

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


الرب معااكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

روووووووووعه جمال جدا 
ميرررررسى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين شفاعته تكون معانا *

*ميرسى على الصور *​


----------



## magedrn (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى اوى على الصور الجميلة لشهيد عظيم مارمينا حبيب الملايين
شفاعته تكون معنا امين


----------



## baro (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على الصور الرائعة ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> كل سنة وكلنا طيبين
> 
> ميييييييييييرسى يا احلى مرمورة على الصور الجميلة
> بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعنا امين​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
وانتي طيبة يا حبيبتي
امين يارب
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## نادر شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2009)

صوره جميله جدا وبجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويزيدك نعمه عن نعمه   ​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *صور جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا بركة شهيد الرب مارمينا فلتكن معنا جميعا آمين*


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك ربنا موجود
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا*
> 
> *شكرا مرمورة*
> 
> *بركة صلوات القديس مارمينا تكون معانا*​


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *شطورة يا مرمورة كان نفسى تنزل صور له النهاردة*
> *الظاهر كان سامعنى*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*
> ...


 

القلوب عند بعضيها يا حبي
انا بموت فيه جدا علشان كده اول حاجه عملتها اني نزلت ليه صور علشان اعيد عليه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر وللتقييم
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 فبراير 2010)

_*أختي مرمورة
مجموعة صور نادرة للقديس مارمينا براكاته وشفاعته تكون معنا جميعاً
*_


----------



## مكاريوس10 (10 فبراير 2010)

الصور دي جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسي ليكوا كتيرررررررررررر


----------



## marmora jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

christin قال:


> _*شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا علي الصور الرائعه​*_


 

ميرسي لمرورك كريستين
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*صور روووووووووووعه
ثانكس مرمورة​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا​*
> 
> *للصــــــــــــــــور الممــــــــــــــــــيزه*​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووعه جمال جدا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

أميره بنت الملك قال:


> *كل سنة وانتوا طيبين شفاعته تكون معانا *​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى على الصور *​


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ميرسى اوى على الصور الجميلة لشهيد عظيم مارمينا حبيب الملايين
> شفاعته تكون معنا امين


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك ماجد
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## ماجو2010 (27 مايو 2010)

صور جميلة جدآ
ميرسى لتعبك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> صور جميلة جدآ
> 
> ميرسى لتعبك
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2010)

*بركه شفاعته معانا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *بركه شفاعته معانا*​


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marianda (18 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي كتير صور جميلة جدا جدا
بركة الشهيد تكون معنا جميعا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يوليو 2010)

*صلاته تكون معنا امين*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## دلع الكيوي (30 يوليو 2010)

روعة شكراااا


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## atef selim (7 أغسطس 2010)

_صور ر اكثر من جميله مشكوره جدا يا مرموره_


----------

